# shuttle parts



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

tommy are you selling parts for the shuttle?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

My distributor has parts. What are you looking for?


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

how much for the plastic spool cog (clicker gear) for the shuttle?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

PM sent.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

that would be the part i need as well


----------

